# FTP



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/firefox-to-remove-support-for-the-ftp-protocol/
And so we lose another valuable feature. In the days of dial-up, it was life saver.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Not a surprise, really, as FTP has been getting harder and harder to use, from a practical aspect, for years now. It's blocked as many or more places than allow it.

In the world of technology, be it hardware or software, things have finite service lives. FTP has reached the end of its own.


----------

